# Monitor lcd prende hace sonido de gas y se apaga



## jokerm (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludos, he estado batallando al intentar reparar mi monitor, he seguido su guia que colocan, pero ando limitado de recursos y espero que pudieran delimitar el area de pruebas, el monitor es un dell 1707 fpf. 
Ya que en un principio crei que la falla se encontraba en un transformer inverter (asi es como se llama segun la pagina del diagrama que da dell http://tsimexico.com/tsi/DELL/S1909WXfServiceManua20080816.pdf 426000090600R, pag 35).

Les comento que pasa.
Prendo el monitor se mira todo bien, pero comienza luego luego a escucharse un sonido como de gas (es un sonido como cuando usas una lata de pintura en spry y apresiones para que salga, espero explicarme). Se escucha eso e inmediatamente se apaga la imagen quedando prendido led azul, me imagino que el integrado del inverter deja de suministrar voltaje a las lamparas.

Bueno la cosa es que crei que la pieza que mencione era el problema, ya que lo removi y se fue el ruido (no ginoro que al quitarlo desconecte una parte del circuito, pero en mi mente apuntaba que era la falla) consegui otro transformer inverter y lo coloque en la placa, para mi desgracia el problema persiste. Prende, se escucha el ruido y se va la imagen.

Por lo que les pregunto, que componentes pudieran estar descompuestos que hagan ese tipo de ruido.

La imagen de la placa es la siguiente y encerre en rojo la pieza que desconecte.


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 10, 2013)

hola,lo primero es ponerle el trafo original que le quito,lo único que se me ocurre que pueda sonar así es una ccfl en mal estado haciendo arco,es facil de verificar,coge un piloto de neón,quilate la recistencia limitadora,serialo con una resistencia de 47k 5w y sustituye la lampara por este artilugio,en teoría debe quedar en marcha el monitor aunque la pantalla se vería aocura......ya dirás como te fue.


----------



## jokerm (Nov 10, 2013)

Saludos.
Gracias por la respuesta, pero se me olvido mencionar que el ruido lo realiza uncluso sin las lamparas conectadas. Es decir asi tal cual esta la placa en la imagen, conecto a la luz, enciendo y hace el ruido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola a todos , lo sonido de gas seguramiente es un centelhamiento ( descarga electrica o arco voltaico ) en la alta tensiõn de alta frequencia enpleada a ascender la lampara fluorescente backligth de la pantalha LCD.
Es necessario tentar descobrir donde es esse centelhamento y limpiar ao maximo possible lo local que deve estar sucio de carbono y despues si possible aplicar una laca o barniz para mejorar lo ayslamiento..
Lo monitor se apaga porque lo centelhamiento es un curto circuito y los circuitos de protecciõn se encargan de desligar automacticamiente por seguridad.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

